# A first for me.



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thats what we use as well as the odd fan to push the air around... worked for us... plus a small electric pointed at the water bucket....


----------



## MUDBUCKET (Jun 9, 2008)

In Minnesota we deal with this all the time ,most propane companies will deliver and set up a tank ( 500 or 1000 gallons) and a 300,000 btu heater that when you put in the basement can easily heat 4000+ sq.ft. ,get a few fans and keep some windows open an inch or so to let out the moisture .Get that attic blown as soon as the lid is hung or you will have issues with frost and wet rock on the ceiling.


----------



## shanej (Dec 20, 2008)

*dehu*

Go rent a comericial de-humidifier I did a house this last winter 15 f out side with propane sallys and a dehu it zapped the h2o. and let the fans go.


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

use a propane heater,put it in the basement. this will help with fire safety since its sitting on concrete and should cut down on humidity since it isnt blasting one certain area. drywallers bundle up? LOL yeah sure lets all start wearing heavy coats and coveralls so we cant lift our arms over our heads LOL and gloves are not an option so if you want someone to cut off a cold,numb finger just let the hangers tough it out. throwing heat into a house after its been hung just for the mud to thaw is no good,the entire structure should be warm(not asking for a sauna) because glue doesnt act right when cold,nails pop cold paper,frozen studs bend nails and screws dont set as straight with frigid grains to skew them, cold rock sweats more when heated,it needs a chance to dry before taping.....yeah i know..another spoiled hanger...wrong...i bring my own heat


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Does anyone use the reddy heat radiant units that fit on top of propane tanks for whole basements?


----------



## Dougmt (Nov 12, 2005)

I'd use the propane heaters to heat it up and use hot mud... course I hand tape everything... don't think it would work in auto tools.
Doug


----------



## matt grisham (Aug 17, 2008)

YOU need to read USG hand book you can loose your rock waranty if hung in cold temprature. NO one ever makes a problem out of it bit I just got stoped rocking because of temprature


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Just make sure you put on your bill "Guaranteed to crack" because it will when the heat is turned on and the house is then allowed to dry and shrink.


----------

